# Youth fishing event (4/21/12) Pictures Added



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

It's almost here! The Willow Pond Fly Fishing 101 service project is coming up on April 21 from 12:00-2:00. We are selecting up to 8 children and outfitting them with basic fly fishing gear, providing instruction, and letting them catch a bunch of fish. We still have a few openings for children, so if you know someone who's less fortunate, or just hasn't had a chance to get out fishing then let me know! We're looking for kids aged 12-13, but we could deviate a little from that. The main concern with age is that anyone 14+ has to pay full price for a license...but we can probably handle 1 or 2 of those.

We need a few volunteers with fly fishing experience. These children will need some basic casting and knot tying instruction, and probably a bit of supervision as they start fishing on the pond.

We also need to collect some more gear. Here's what we need:

-Fly rod combos. New or used, preferably with a floating line and tapered leader. 
-Fly lines, for any rods that get donated without a line
-Fly boxes. Just something small that will hold a couple dozen flies
-Cash. We need to buy some basic stuff like tippet, strike indicators, and lunch.

We already have a few rods and some great flies that were donated. 

Anyone wanting to volunteer or contribute can contact me or Bax*. Thanks!


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Youth fishing event - donations & volunteers needed*

Thanks to those who have sent PM's, let's keep 'em coming


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Youth fishing event - donations & volunteers needed*

Update: We still need a few rods and some volunteers for the 21st. We could also use some spools of tippet (4x or 5x probably) & fly boxes. There are 7 kids signed up from Big Brothers/Big Sisters, we have enough flies, and we've had a few other awesome donations as well. Thanks to all who have donated and helped out so far 8)


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Youth fishing event - donations & volunteers needed*

Another update, we have now filled all 8 spots. I heard from Trever at BB/BS today and he said the kids are pretty excited.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Youth fishing event - VOLUNTEERS NEEDED THIS SATURDAY!*

We need some volunteers to help these youngsters get hooked on fishing! This is a great opportunity to get out of the house and make a difference in a kid's life. We have all the gear lined up, we just need people to supervise and help tie knots, etc. Even if you know very little about fly fishing, as long as you can tie on a hook we would love to have you come out! 12:00 noon at Willow Pond in Murray! There will be food.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Youth fishing event - VOLUNTEERS NEEDED THIS SATURDAY!*

TIme is getting short, I hope to see you guys there!


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Youth fishing event - VOLUNTEERS NEEDED THIS SATURDAY!*

I wish i could come but i am on call this weekend and can't be that far up north. Good luck and give me a call if you need anything.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Youth fishing event - VOLUNTEERS NEEDED THIS SATURDAY!*

Hey guys it sounds like we are going to be a couple volunteers short for this event and are worried that these kids wont get the attention they need without your help.

All we are asking for is two hours of your time to come and share a sport you love with a kid.

Please come and share your passion for the outdoors!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Youth fishing event - VOLUNTEERS NEEDED THIS SATURDAY!*

Bax I am going to pull a couple of strings to make it happen. You can count on me being there. I am no wizard with a fly rod but I can tie a knot.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Youth fishing event - VOLUNTEERS NEEDED THIS SATURDAY!*



Mr Muleskinner said:


> Bax I am going to pull a couple of strings to make it happen. You can count on me being there. I am no wizard with a fly rod but I can tie a knot.


You already know more than I do! I have only been fly fishing once (and it was a blast BTW), but I cant remember much about it other than not setting the hook fast enough 

All help is appreciated. Thank you for being willing to help!!!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Youth fishing event - VOLUNTEERS NEEDED THIS SATURDAY!*

How did the day go?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Youth fishing event - VOLUNTEERS NEEDED THIS SATURDAY!*

Sorry GrandpaD, I have lots of pics to post and so little time since the event. Hopefully I will have pics posted later tonight


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Youth fishing event - VOLUNTEERS NEEDED THIS SATURDAY!*

Sorry for the late posting of pictures... the kids had a wonderful time with some dedicated volunteers. Although we didnt catch a single fish, the kids seemed to have a great time.

Also, GREAT job to El Matador for organizing and hosting this event 8)

Special thanks to a certain member who sent a cash donation. Your donation was a HUGE help for this event! 8)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Youth fishing event - VOLUNTEERS NEEDED THIS SATURDAY!*

And some more....


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Youth fishing event - VOLUNTEERS NEEDED THIS SATURDAY!*

And more.....


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Youth fishing event - VOLUNTEERS NEEDED THIS SATURDAY!*

And more!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Great Job!!!
Get the kids back on that pond in the fall when it's stocked again. 
Thank you for helping these kids. They really need support like this.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Fine work! I wish I could have been there. -|\O-


----------

